# سؤال عن امكانية عمل المهندس المدني في قطاع البترول



## محمودخطاب88 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

هل توجد وظائف للمهندس المدني في قطاع البترول ؟
ولو فيه!!!.... ايه طبيعة العمل (يعني ممكن يشتغل في ايه ) وايه المهارات المطلوبة؟؟؟؟....... أرجو الإفادة​


----------



## civil_3x (1 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم

انا مهندس مدني واعمل حاليا في شركة نفطيه في سمنتة الابار النفطيه , بالمناسبه حقل العمل هذا ليس له علاقه كبيرة بالهندسه المدنيه


----------



## الاسطى محمد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
في شركات الانتاج النفطي يوجد الكثير من المشاريع مما يتتطلب مهندس مشرف -مكتبي و ميداني-, كما ان هناك شركات خدمات نفطية لها علاقة كبيرة بالهندسة المدنية .
مع انني مهندس ميكانيكي لاكن حسب علمي انه لاتوجد خبرة كثيرة لمهدنس المدني في مجال النفط


----------

